# PVR software for ATI HDTV Wonder?



## toecheese

The ATI HDTV wonder is a great tuner (I think). Got it set up with an ATI 9800, so there's plenty of power to output what I want. 

But... the software that comes with it is junk! I had a half-dozen crashes using it tonight (yes, I upgraded it with the latest drivers from ATI's site).

Are there any free PVRs that will work with it?


----------



## toecheese

Okay, a little research found this site which lists them: http://www.eirikso.com/2005/10/25/the-media-center-software-list/

Right now I'm looking at GBPVR...


----------



## Guest

Please let us know how you like it, TC. And thanks for the link!

I've got the ATI Home Theater Elite 550 PRO remote edition or whatever it is . . . gotta say . . . I've never managed to get the thing working AT ALL with the software from ATI. No idea what that's about. The remote works great though! I use that for all kinds of stuff, including to run some stuff in Cubase (which is mainly what I've been using for recording and MIDI sequencing).

Just yanked the **** ATI software from my system and am installing GB-PVR now.

But I'll be curious to know how you get on with it.


----------



## toecheese

Well, I'm a bit delayed because I was using my son's system as my testbed and he _wants his computer back_ 

My new box should be up and running soon. Only thing I was worried about GBPVR was that it was quasi-open-closed-source. I worry that since it isn't a commercial product, nor open-source, it might have some issues. Haven't seen or heard any yet.


----------



## Otto

I've never had any good luck with ATI. Their software is weird and counterintuitive and the last time I tried to install the latest drivers, I ended up with a machine that couldn't even boot. I also had terrible luck with a dual headed video card in a work machine. I will never buy ATI again.


----------



## Guest

Hehe . . . so maybe the reason they call it TV Wonder is because you install it and then *wonder* why it doesn't work?  :R


----------



## toecheese

I agree with you Otto- the low quality of ATI stuff is amazingly bad. I used to use different drivers altogether (look at http://omegadrivers.net). 

But, with these more complicated VIVO and tuners, there aren't a lot of choices. NVidia still doesn't have anything that compare to an All-in-Wonder, so I'm stuck in that category.


----------



## regnad

im running an 9800 aiw pro with an hd wonder...yes the software is a pain in the *** but if installed correctly it works well.
regnad


----------



## toecheese

The latest version of ATI's software (9.16) has a 'known bug' that it won't work with any video card other than an ATI card. I'm using onboard video (GeForce 6150), and.. it doesn't work. I get some bizarre error.

ATI support (actually very nice guys) recommended using 9.14- but that didn't work either. I'm wondering if I can install an ATI video card just to get the software to install, then pull it out? Won't be able to test this theory until I get a PCIx card.

I'm testing out other software. List on my blog here.


----------

